# DIY bike rack fitting



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I've had a look through the forums, but can't find any information to help.

I've bought a Fiamma Pro-C bike rack, and I'm going to fit it this weekend on the back of our Pollensa. I know A-S bond a lump of timber across the back, and I've read the instructions, so I'm happy knowing what I need to do.

Since the rack bolts through this timber, I have to get to the inside rear of the van, which means removing cupboard back panels and the cooker. Should I be concerned about this? I'm pretty handy, DIY-wise, but I don't want to ruin the looks of the van if things don't come away easily.

I'm sure there's people here that have done the job. Should I be concerned? Does anyone know of any instructions or guidance on how to dismantle furniture etc?

Edit: Timber was spelt "tomber". I really should wear my glasses


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi, Dont worry it is not as hard as you think, you only need to remove the cooker. You do not have to disconnect it even as you can pull it forward enough to do what you need. If you measure carefully you will find that the offside fastenings will go behind the cooker & the nearside ones come out in the narrow cupboard next to it. Only just break through with the drill as sods law says you will hit the water/gas pipes. You need 60cm centres across & 50cm on the height, good luck, Steve


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks a lot for the response, Steve. It's good to know the internal stuff is fairly straightforward.

Picture me on Saturday morning, drill in hand, as I approach the pristine fibreglass at the back of the van. How many times am I going to check those measurements? Once or twice, I think. Still, there's always good old external grade sealant  

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hiya, Serge.

I've had a little look tonight. My problem is that there is a large board across the back of the cupboard and cooker, which is an internal board. To get to the back of the timber to which I'm mounting the bike rack, I need to get behind this board, which looks like I need to dismantle the whole of the kitchen to get to the board. The mounting screws won't reach through into the cupboard.

I think I need to do some research  

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Sorry if I'm sounding a bit thick, but there's something I'm not understanding here.

I've trawled the internet, and found several photos of different Pollensas with Fiamma bike racks, and they're all mounted where I'm trying to mount mine - centrally, and with the brackets in two channels which run from side to side. So far, so good.

I've drilled the first two holes for the upper bracket, after measuring carefully, but I haven't broken through into the kitchen cupboard. I've drilled through fibreglass, wooden backing, and into a void, which feels like it's got some soft stuff in it, presumably insulation. I can feel something solid when I poke my little screwdriver through the holes. This depth is about 70mm.

The inside of the board which backs the area behind the kitchen cupboard, cooker, and goes right up into the roof, is about 85mm from the outside of the van. So, logically, this is a 12mm - 15mm hunk of wood going across the back of the van.

So, should I buy extra long 6mm bolts, so I can break through into the cupboard area, through this internal board? I'd then be clamping between two pieces of wood, with a void between them, which isn't the best idea.

One more problem. With the brackets in their logical positions, the offside ones look like they intrude into the bathroom area. How do I get to the nuts to fasten those? I'm not going to strip the bathroom walls apart.

HELP!!!!!!

Gerald


----------

